# What is your GSD's Dogscope?



## AnimalPlanet.com (Oct 21, 2008)

Hi guys

We have a fun new feature on AnimalPlanet.com - Dogscopes! Just wanted to share with everyone. You can actually grab the widget and put it on your websites/profiles/blogs. 

Would love it if you guys would check it out and leave comments as to whether or not these ring true for your guys/gals









Thanks!

-Grace

Looks like the code is not working - here is the link!

http://animal.discovery.com/pet-planet/dog-horoscopes/widget/


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

Kayla - Aquaris
This renegade rough-houser is ready to tear stuff up this week. Expect to wake up earlier than usual to appease his current insomniac energy. Sleep-shmeep, this dog wants to be up and at it in full-on spaz mode twenty-four seven baby. Don't skimp on the playtime and extra-curricular activities or there will be trouble with a capital T-bone.


Lancer - Taurus
Your Taurus Teddy-bear baby is sitting purdy thanks to all of the lovely planetary aspects showering treats from heaven this week. You'll happily have way fewer leash tug-o-wars or other forms of growly resistance. In fact, your dog mate will be so strangely compliant you may wonder if she's feeling ok. Chalk it up to everything coming up Greenies.


I think they got those descriptions reversed if this morning is any indication!


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Siren:

Sleeping in until noon or later is the Pisces pup's prerogative. Don't try to convince her otherwise. Besides, it gives you extra time to hit the snooze button while your neighbors are up at the crack of dawn appeasing their high-strung mutts. Thank your lucky stars that you've been blessed with the angel of the evening dogs, a bonafide sleepaholic after your own heart.


----------



## VectorSketcher (Jul 20, 2008)

Riddick and Rogue are both Leo's:

Showbiz is for the dogs this week. As much as your leonine diva dog lives for the limelight, this week she'll insist on laying low. When she's not at her groomed to perfection best, this showstopper would rather stop the show than be caught dead without her usual furry glow. She'll be back to red carpet worthy status next week.

I think that description could fit Rogue but not Riddick so much...lol!


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

Mandalay is an aquarius...how true this week so far!!


----------



## Dano (Sep 20, 2004)

Oh geez. Horoscope for dogs? Somebody shoot me!


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

I am going to have to check this out!


----------



## Keegan62 (Aug 17, 2008)

way to funny
OMG Poor Jack is a gemini like me HAHAHh


This crafty canine has plenty of tricks up his sleeve. If you take your focus off of him for one second, mayhem ensues. This curious cutie can't help but getting his sniffer into everything. If things start magically disappearing, check under the dog bed. If it fits in his mouth, it's fair game. This dog is half angel, half klepto.

Like I said when I first got him LOL HAHAH he was a handful hahahah
But I DO LOVE HIM


----------



## RG518 (Sep 25, 2007)

Don't expect this pup to roll over and play dead. Give him exactly what he wants, or else. There ain't no half steppin' or half-treatin' for that matter. Dare you try to hide his favorite treats, and watch him chomp on the bit-that bit being your favorite slippers or piece of edible furniture. Stand and deliver, your rawhide or your life.

Actually this is Kodiak...too funny!


----------



## drkcloud4u (Jan 7, 2006)

Ghost is the only one who's birthday I know for sure.

Capricorn: Unlike the other spoiled beasties at the dog park, this pragmatic pooch would rather you save your pretty pennies and shower him with good old-fashioned affection. He doesn't need you to show him how much you love him in dollars; he'd rather have your undivided attention during the holiday season. Of course a few well-chosen table scraps wouldn't hurt either. 

Ghost definately likes undivided attention


----------

